# How much do you pay for a lawn mowing service in the Washington, DC area?



## Darrenc (Oct 2, 2021)

Just wondering what the average price is for a mowing, edging & blowing service in the DC, Maryland & Virginia Metropolitan area. 

Please state the size of your lot, the price you pay, the frequency of service and any other details you would like to add.

I'll go first: 
*Lot Size:* 1/4 acre
*Service Frequency:* weekly
*Price: *$65


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Lot size; 1.25 acre, about 30,000 ft of turf grass 
Frequency: 2x weekly, and I sneak in a third sometimes 
Cost if I were to hire it out: my pride


----------



## Darrenc (Oct 2, 2021)

Thejarrod said:


> Lot size; 1.25 acre, about 30,000 ft of turf grass
> Frequency: 2x weekly, and I sneak in a third sometimes
> Cost if I were to hire it out: my pride


----------



## Reel_Alabama (Aug 22, 2021)

My son owns a service in the Fredericksburg, VA area. He typically charges $50 for your normal 1/4 - 1/3 acre residential properties. His cool season customers are once per week unless they specify that they'd like more.


----------

